# Senses Fail/ Underoath



## pothead6 (Jul 21, 2007)

2 of the best bands in todays ara
does any one here play guitar or bass?


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, it is a shame to see how far rock has fallen.


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 21, 2007)

If those are the two best bands, then it is sad to see the state of rock at the moment.


----------



## pothead6 (Jul 21, 2007)

dude those bands are kick ass what are u talking about not so much underoath cause u cant understand a word that they say but senses fail is def kick ass if u listen to there music u would agree


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 21, 2007)

pothead6 said:


> not so much underoath cause u cant understand a word that they say...


 
Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## pothead6 (Jul 21, 2007)

awwww ok but u cant say senses fail is not kick ass


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 21, 2007)

As far as that genre of music goes, they're not too bad.


----------



## pothead6 (Jul 21, 2007)

thank u have u heard of mozart season


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 21, 2007)

Nope. I'm not really into that genre of music. Now that Rage is back together, it'd be hard to say there is a better band out there now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 21, 2007)

Ibanez, the essential metal guitar. I prefer Fender Strats though. I had a few, but I pawned them to buy a "promise" ring.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2007)

i promise to quit playing for you?


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, something like that.


----------



## pothead6 (Jul 22, 2007)

i prefere there ibanez basses just something im better at


----------

